# Hardware question for new server



## umbra (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello,

I'd like to install FreeBSD on a new home server and use ZFS, but I have to problems :
1. I'm used to Linux universe, but I'll come later for my BSD problems.
2. I'm trying to find hardware compatible with FreeBSD.

As it is a new computer, I decided to use a core i7-860 from Intel with 4G/8G of memory, which is, as I read  in the forum, better for using ZFS.
Where I have some troubles is to choose a motherboard. I'll need at least : 1 or 2 Ethernet port(s), several SATA2 ports.

I found three motherboards that correspond to my needs :
- MSI P55-GD65  (linux lspci)
- ASUS P7P55D (Deluxe or not) (linux lspci)
- GIGABYTE GA-P55A-UD5

The only component that I'm sure is working (from the hardware list) is the Ethernet chipset of the MSI motherboard.

Do you have any suggestion about which motherboard works and which one doesn't work with FreeBSD 8.0 ? (Even if it is another of these 3)

Thanks.


----------



## sremick (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm actually considering the Asus P7P55D as well for a FreeBSD system so I too would be interested in its compatibility, if anyone has any info. Thanks.


----------



## paean (Feb 1, 2010)

The re(4) driver supports the RTL8169 chipset.

But at the end of the day... its still a Realtek.


----------



## Matty (Feb 2, 2010)

why not invest in a proper nic? you should be able to get a good one for under 100$


----------



## HADES (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a different mobo, with realtek NIC onboard and I can say it's terrible. I was getting random packet loss and whatnot, than I bought Intel NIC 1000mbit/s and never had any problems with that one and it's not very expensive 30e or something. So my advice is get a proper NIC, it will save you alot of needless troubles.


----------



## sremick (Feb 2, 2010)

Would be easier if so many motherboard weren't including just like 2 PCI slots. If you need those slots for legit non-integrated items, it isn't always an option to give them up just to get a better version of what's been integrated onto the motherboard.


----------



## Artefact2 (Feb 2, 2010)

sremick said:
			
		

> Would be easier if so many motherboard weren't including just like 2 PCI slots. If you need those slots for legit non-integrated items, it isn't always an option to give them up just to get a better version of what's been integrated onto the motherboard.



Well, PCI-express NICs also exist. It's cool


----------



## sremick (Feb 2, 2010)

Artefact2 said:
			
		

> Well, PCI-express NICs also exist. It's cool


To be honest... I didn't know that. Thanks.


----------



## rickl01 (Feb 27, 2010)

*P7P55D Deluxe*

I've been using a P7P55D Deluxe since last November.  No problems except the on board audio isn't supported.  NICs don't seem to be a problem.  I do not see any packet loss.


----------



## vermaden (Feb 27, 2010)

@umbra

To be sure you will have no hardware/support related problems, I would go for one of these:

*CHIPSET:* Intel Q35/Q33/Q45/Q43/G45/G43 | AMD 780G/785G/790GX
*CPU:* e8200/e8300/e8400/q9400s/q9400/q9550s/q9550 | Phenom II X4 900e/905e/910e Phenom II X3 700e/705e Athlon II X4 600e/605e Athlon II X3 400e/405e Athlon II X2 235e/240e

I personally use Intel Q35 with Intel e6320 for RAID5 ZFS on 3 disks on 8.0 amd64 and everything works perfect.

IMHO buying NOW i3/i5/i7 motherboards/CPUs is useless for several reasons, they are *way to expensive *(performance/price ratio is way too low) and support for these things is *not mature enought*.


----------



## rickl01 (Feb 27, 2010)

*P7P55D Deluxe compatibility*

Update:  P7P55D Deluxe on board audio is supported using snd_hda driver.


```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA VIA VT2020 PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <HDA VIA VT2020 PCM #1 HDMI> (play)
pcm2: <HDA VIA VT2020 PCM #2 Digital> (play)
```
Rick


----------

